# Introducing: New KERSCHER KCS 3-pcs wheel



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

Introducing: New KERSCHER KCS 3-pcs wheel








KERSCHER KCS 3-pcs
7.5x16 , 8x16 .... 10x16
Details and prices: http://www.tunershop.com/Wheel....html









KERSCHER KCS 3-pcs
7.0x17 , 7.5x17 , 8x17 .... 10x17 
Details & prices: http://www.tunershop.com/Wheel....html









KERSCHER KCS 3-pcs
7x18 , 7.5x18 , 8x18 ..... 12x18
Details & prices: http://www.tunershop.com/Wheel....html
Do you like the new KERSCHER KCS? Please post your comments.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Introducing: New KERSCHER KCS 3-pcs wheel (cheffe)*

lovin the fat dish







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Introducing: New KERSCHER KCS 3-pcs wheel (cheffe)*

No more than one comment?


----------

